

The current situation of Tox - AwesomeInstead
https://github.com/irungentoo/toxcore/issues/1379

======
aftbit
Tox was originated by developers who were not versed in crypto yet tried
(badly) to build their own design. It's already had too much drama for me. I
guess I'll stick with Jitsi.

~~~
anonbanker
it pains me that the only robust option for encrypted chat is a java
application.

